

Show HN: FlashcardBox - Flashcards on the go, using the Leitner System - carlsednaoui
http://www.flashcardbox.com/XTXa
Hi guys, here is a small Node app I built that uses the leitner system (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Leitner_system).<p>The submitted example holds the 100 questions you need to study for the U.S. Immigration Exam (for New York State).<p>Any feedback&#x2F; suggestions welcome :)
======
carlsednaoui
Hi guys, this is a small Node app that uses the leitner system
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leitner_system](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leitner_system)).

The submitted example holds the 100 questions you need to study for the U.S.
Immigration Exam (for New York State).

Any feedback/ suggestions welcome :)

